# H115i Pumpe ausgefallen ! Prozessor beschädigt?!



## josel146 (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute ! 
letzte Woche ist mir die Pumpe meiner corsair h115i ausgefallen ohne das ich es gleich gemerkt habe... war gerade am warzone zocken und merkte das die fps von 160 auf ca 70-80 gefallen waren .
Radiator sehr heiss und kein Geräusch von der Pumpe  . Neue sofort von Amazon erstattet bekommen und eingebaut . Temps sind die gleichen wie mit der alten aio. Nun habe ich aber gemerkt das mein i9 im cinebench r15 nur noch 1900punkte macht statt 2046!
Kann es sein das meine CPU durch die Hitze schaden genommen hat ? 
danke Schonmal für die Antworten 😆
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Februar 2021)

Nenne uns erstmal deine Hardware.
Aber besonders bei Intel ist das unwahrscheinlich, sie haben nämlich sehr gute Schutzfunktionen, mit einem Ryzen wurde dasselbe auch mal getestet, aber dort sind die Schutzmechanismen nicht so gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2021)

josel146 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das meine CPU durch die Hitze schaden genommen hat ?


Nein.
Deine CPU drosselt (daher der fps Einbruch) oder schaltet notfalls ab bevor sie Schaden nimmt.
Und nebenbei: Bei einem Schaden hättest du 0 Punkte und nen schwarzen Bildschirm


----------



## josel146 (25. Februar 2021)

Hardware:
I9 9900k @4,7ghz allcore
Asus rog z390 Hero 
Rtx 2080super rog strix oc
32gb corsair dominator @3200
1tb corsair m.2
750w bequiet Netzteil 

bin mir hald sehr unsicher ob meine CPU jetzt durch die starke Hitze einen knacks hat weil die cbr15 Werte jetzt so „schlecht“ sind im Gegensatz zu zuvor...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Februar 2021)

Schwankungen bei den Werten von Benchmarks sind normal, mache mehrere Läufe um zu sehen ob es vielleicht nur ein Zufall war.
Setze das BIOS zurück, mache einen Neustart und lade die OC Werte erneut.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Februar 2021)

Die CPU hat nichts, wie, Alki schon geschrieben hat.

Der Unterschied im Benchmark ist zum Einen irrelevant und zum Anderen evtl auch damit zu erklären, dass du den alten Wert mit einem jungfräulichen System nach dem Zusammenbau gemacht hast und jetzt eben nach unzähligen Patches, Installationen,Virenscannern usw

Wie ist den die Performance da wo es Sinn macht,sprich im Spiel?


----------



## Richu006 (25. Februar 2021)

josel146 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> letzte Woche ist mir die Pumpe meiner corsair h115i ausgefallen ohne das ich es gleich gemerkt habe... war gerade am warzone zocken und merkte das die fps von 160 auf ca 70-80 gefallen waren .
> Radiator sehr heiss und kein Geräusch von der Pumpe  . Neue sofort von Amazon erstattet bekommen und eingebaut . Temps sind die gleichen wie mit der alten aio. Nun habe ich aber gemerkt das mein i9 im cinebench r15 nur noch 1900punkte macht statt 2046!
> Kann es sein das meine CPU durch die Hitze schaden genommen hat ?
> ...


Für mich ist nicht logisch... du sagst der Radiator war heiss? Das spricht per se fär eine ungenügende Kühlung... evtl. War dein Kühlwasser auch zu heiss und deshalb auch die Pumpe ausgefallen.

Wenn einfach die Pumpe susfällt wird deswegen dein Radiator nicht heiss! Im Gegenteil... der würde kalt bleiben, wenn kein Warmes Wasser angescheffelt wurde.

Wie wahren und wie sind so deine cpu temperaturen während dem benchmark?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2021)

josel146 schrieb:


> ob meine CPU jetzt durch die starke Hitze einen knacks hat


So was existiert nicht. Kaputte CPUs werden nicht langsamer. Sie funktionieren nicht oder sind instabil. Wie gesagt wenn deine CPU davon Schaden genommen hätte würde dein pc nicht mehr funktionieren oder hart abschmieren. 

Du kannst eine cpu so nicht beschädigen. Selbst wenn du die CPU ganz ohne Kühler betreibst geht nichts kaputt.


----------



## josel146 (25. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Für mich ist nicht logisch... du sagst der Radiator war heiss? Das spricht per se fär eine ungenügende Kühlung... evtl. War dein Kühlwasser auch zu heiss und deshalb auch die Pumpe ausgefallen.
> 
> Wenn einfach die Pumpe susfällt wird deswegen dein Radiator nicht heiss! Im Gegenteil... der würde kalt bleiben, wenn kein Warmes Wasser angescheffelt wurde.
> 
> Wie wahren und wie sind so deine cpu temperaturen während dem benchmark?


Ob du mir nun glaubst oder nicht ... Radiator konnte man kaum noch anfassen und der pumpenkopf war so heiss das sogar die LEDs ausgefallen sind ! Die aio wurde danach auch nichtmehr von icue erkannt . Mit der neuen aio liegen die Temps nach 2h mit Prime 95 bei ca 68-75 grad . (Allcore bei 4,7ghz)


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wenn einfach die Pumpe susfällt wird deswegen dein Radiator nicht heiss! Im Gegenteil... der würde kalt bleiben, wenn kein Warmes Wasser angescheffelt wurde.


Klar wird der heiß. Das warme Wasser wird zwar nicht mehr über die Pumpe hingeführt, aber das braucht es ja auch nicht. Die CPU heizt einfach das komplette Wasser im Kreislauf auf und dann ist irgendwann auch der Radiator heiß.

WIeviel Wasser ist denn in so nem Kreislauf drin? Kannst ja mal rechnen wie lange die CPU mit z.B. 100W braucht bis das 60° hat. Das dauert allenfalls ein paar Minuten - ein Viertelliter wird mit 100W binnen 7 Minuten von 20° auf 60° geheizt. In Realität liegt die Starttemperatur höher, dafür regelt die CPU runter und hat halt dann weniger Leistung. Aber selbst wenn es ne halbe Stunde dauern würde, so ist das wenn man nebenher zockt ist die Zeit schnell vergangen.


----------



## Richu006 (25. Februar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar wird der heiß. Das warme Wasser wird zwar nicht mehr über die Pumpe hingeführt, aber das braucht es ja auch nicht. Die CPU heizt einfach das komplette Wasser im Kreislauf auf und dann ist irgendwann auch der Radiator heiß.
> 
> WIeviel Wasser ist denn in so nem Kreislauf drin? Kannst ja mal rechnen wie lange die CPU mit z.B. 100W braucht bis das 60° hat. Das dauert allenfalls ein paar Minuten - ein Viertelliter wird mit 100W binnen 7 Minuten von 20° auf 60° geheizt. In Realität liegt die Starttemperatur höher, dafür regelt die CPU runter und hat halt dann weniger Leistung. Aber selbst wenn es ne halbe Stunde dauern würde, so ist das wenn man nebenher zockt ist die Zeit schnell vergangen.


Wenn kein Wasser mehr fliesst... dann heizt die cpu schon das Wasser auf... aber gensuso führt der Radiator immer noch wärme ab!

Das Wasser im Radiator Bereich wird deshalb eher kühler als vorher... das Wasser um den CPU Block dafür natürlich viel wärmer. Dass die Leds der AIO beim Block dabei drauf gehen glaube ich sogar... denn das der CPU Block heiss wird ist logisch.

Aber das Wasser um den Radiator eigentlich nicht.

Vielleicht wenn der Durchfluss nur ganz ganz schwach ist.

Aber noch dann... gibt der Radiator ja mit laufendem Lüfter nach wie vir die Wärme ab und sollte nicht übermässig heiss werden.


----------



## josel146 (25. Februar 2021)

Die Lüfter der aio sind nichtmehr gelaufen ! Die Lüfter der h115i hängen mit auf der Wasserkühlung und da diese ja ausgestiegen ist haben sich auch die Lüfter nichtmehr gedreht.

Danke soweit mal für die vielen Antworten !


----------



## Richu006 (25. Februar 2021)

josel146 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter der aio sind nichtmehr gelaufen ! Die Lüfter der h115i hängen mit auf der Wasserkühlung und da diese ja ausgestiegen ist haben sich auch die Lüfter nichtmehr gedreht.
> 
> Danke soweit mal für die vielen Antworten !


Ach so... ja dann ist die Situation natürlich eine andere.
Dachte "nur" die pumpe wäre ausgestiegen.

Zu meinen AIO Zeiten, waren die Lüfter jeweils unabhängig von der AIO selbst.


----------



## soonsnookie (25. Februar 2021)

wieso schließt man den pumpe und lüfter an die gleiche steuerung?


----------



## josel146 (25. Februar 2021)

Ist von corsair so gewollt  rgb und die 2 Lüfter kommen direkt an die aio


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2021)

josel146 schrieb:


> Ob du mir nun glaubst oder nicht ... Radiator konnte man kaum noch anfassen und der pumpenkopf war so heiss das sogar die LEDs ausgefallen sind ! Die aio wurde danach auch nichtmehr von icue erkannt . Mit der neuen aio liegen die Temps nach 2h mit Prime 95 bei ca 68-75 grad . (Allcore bei 4,7ghz)



Da sind vermutlich erst die Lüfter ausgefallen und später hat die gekochte Pumpe aufgegeben.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar wird der heiß. Das warme Wasser wird zwar nicht mehr über die Pumpe hingeführt, aber das braucht es ja auch nicht. Die CPU heizt einfach das komplette Wasser im Kreislauf auf und dann ist irgendwann auch der Radiator heiß.
> 
> WIeviel Wasser ist denn in so nem Kreislauf drin? Kannst ja mal rechnen wie lange die CPU mit z.B. 100W braucht bis das 60° hat. Das dauert allenfalls ein paar Minuten - ein Viertelliter wird mit 100W binnen 7 Minuten von 20° auf 60° geheizt. In Realität liegt die Starttemperatur höher, dafür regelt die CPU runter und hat halt dann weniger Leistung. Aber selbst wenn es ne halbe Stunde dauern würde, so ist das wenn man nebenher zockt ist die Zeit schnell vergangen.



Die CPU kann nur schwer den gesamten Kreislauf aufheizen, wenn die Pumpe steht, sondern nur die kleine Menge im Kühler. Wasser ist nur ein mittelmäßiger Wärmeleiter, da kommt über 30-40 cm Schlauchlänge nichts im Radiator an.


----------

